# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  NCLE/ABO Test Results

## sharonm516

Sooooooooooooo anyone else get theirs today?????


I passed the NCLE! :D

----------


## OPTIDONN

Congrats!!! I found out I passed the ABO-AC. Are you going for your NCLE-AC next?

----------


## sharonm516

Congrats to you too!!!  Yes I would like to take the advanced......sooooo what should I concentrate on?? LOL

----------


## OPTIDONN

Boy heck if I know! HarryChiling just took his. He has a pretty good idea of whats on there. I'm taking the NCLE-AC this fall.

----------


## Diane

> Sooooooooooooo anyone else get theirs today?????
> 
> 
> I passed the NCLE! :D


Congratulations to you.  Now, on to the ABO.

Diane

----------


## sharonm516

> Congratulations to you. Now, on to the ABO.
> 
> Diane


Yep...ABO in November :D  But first I need a few of these :cheers:

----------


## DRAINGE1

Got the letters yesterday...  
I passed both the ABO and NCLE!! Sooo happy when i saw the passing scores! Next up, State Board in Ocotber.. Congrats to Everyone who passed!
:cheers:

----------


## OPTIDONN

> Got the letters yesterday... 
> I passed both the ABO and NCLE!! Sooo happy when i saw the passing scores! Next up, State Board in Ocotber.. Congrats to Everyone who passed!
> :cheers:


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!:bbg::cheers: and good luck!!

----------


## sharonm516

> Got the letters yesterday... 
> I passed both the ABO and NCLE!! Sooo happy when i saw the passing scores! Next up, State Board in Ocotber.. Congrats to Everyone who passed!
> :cheers:


Awesome!!!!  Congrats!!!!

----------


## GOS_Queen

> Got the letters yesterday... 
> I passed both the ABO and NCLE!! Sooo happy when i saw the passing scores! Next up, State Board in Ocotber.. Congrats to Everyone who passed!
> :cheers:


 
Congratulations!

----------


## OptiStudent

I am also happy, I got my NCLE "congratulations" letter. Since I have passed the ABO & NCLE, I only have to take 6 of the 9 parts of the state board in September. The letter said I got an 89 on the "NCLE scale"--what do they mean by scale? Is the highest score a 100?

----------


## HarryChiling

> The letter said I got an 89 on the "NCLE scale"--what do they mean by scale? Is the highest score a 100?


It means that whom ever threw the dart to determine your score landed in the 89 ring on the dart board. :bbg:

Seriosuly though I'm not sure, but I know thats a high score, congratulation to all that passed.

----------


## hvu

Hello guys, I just sent in my payment for just the ABO on this Nov 18. Is there anyone taking it too? My location is 149 Berkeley Area.

Good luck if anyone are going to take it!

By the way, this is my second attempts; I missed the first one with  8 points.

----------


## sharonm516

> Hello guys, I just sent in my payment for just the ABO on this Nov 18. Is there anyone taking it too? My location is 149 Berkeley Area.
> 
> Good luck if anyone are going to take it!
> 
> By the way, this is my second attempts; I missed the first one with 8 points.


I will be taking the ABO in Nov in Kansas.  You have an advantage..since you have taken the test before.  Im sure you will pass it this time!  So, what should I concentrate my studies on?:)

----------


## pamwatson69

im looking for some used study material to buy to help study for the abo test. does anyone have any ideas? Thanks Pam

----------


## Snitgirl

pamwatson69... WELCOME TO OPTIBOARD...:cheers:

----------


## hvu

> I am also happy, I got my NCLE "congratulations" letter. Since I have passed the ABO & NCLE, I only have to take 6 of the 9 parts of the state board in September. The letter said I got an 89 on the "NCLE scale"--what do they mean by scale? Is the highest score a 100?




I believe that is the % of the test; each test has 100% score, and you have 89%. So depends on how many question of your exam was, you can finger out how many of them were answered correctly.

By the way, do you mind to let us know which books/source did you use to study NCLE? Don't forget to give me the ISBNs and where did you purchase them.

Thanks and Congrat!

----------


## modi16

i have some used ABO BOOK AND CD SETS
reply me modimaitre@yahoo.com

----------


## OptiStudent

> I believe that is the % of the test; each test has 100% score, and you have 89%. So depends on how many question of your exam was, you can finger out how many of them were answered correctly.
> 
> By the way, do you mind to let us know which books/source did you use to study NCLE? Don't forget to give me the ISBNs and where did you purchase them.
> 
> Thanks and Congrat!


hvu,
I just received my A.A.S. in Opticianry, which included CL classes. I found the Contact Lens Manual; Volume 1, that is purchasable from the CLSA, the most educational. The ISBN# is illegible. I also used the Test Review for Contact Lens Technicians form the CLSA. www.CLSA.info. I wish I could tell you more about the NCLE but it's memory has been overshadowed by the state boards that I recently sat for.

Just conversational, I recommend Micheal DiSanto's TOPS Manual and Videos for the ABO. Without any optical experience or schooling I got a 68 from using his material. After school, I got a 94.

Zbogiem to all! OptiStudent.

----------


## modi16

hi can u tell me what did u use for study ABO/NCLE  I HAVE TOPS MANUAL AND CONTACT LENS VOLUME 1 BOOKS TO STUDY

----------


## mjacob

> I am also happy, I got my NCLE "congratulations" letter. Since I have passed the ABO & NCLE, I only have to take 6 of the 9 parts of the state board in September. The letter said I got an 89 on the "NCLE scale"--what do they mean by scale? Is the highest score a 100?


I'm really happy to hear that u passed w/ 89%.  I just took my ABO exam on Nov.18& i really hope to pass it :Rolleyes: . I am planning to sit 4the NCLE on next May!! Can u pls. tell me which books did u study, test format, any key areas that u remember? I've Contact Lenses Procedures/Techniques (which was my CL testbk while in OPTICIANRY SCHOOL), CONTACT LENS MANUAL-A COMPREHENSIVE STUDY/REFER. GUIDE--VOL.1, along w/ TEST REVIEW FOR CONTACT LENS TECHNICIANS! Which is good? ANY :idea:

----------


## STXT

I took my ABO earlier this May, scored a 90.

But I should thank you fellow optiboarders. If it wasn't for some material accessible on this site, I wouldn't of really understood some of the formulas, and what was the best material to use (TOPS). My store had some decent material, but not as detailed as easy reading as TOPS.

So a lil late, but thanks guys.

----------


## Senorwes1

I just got my NCLE results today, I passed!!  I scaled scored was an 81 but ranked "above standard" on all the sections.  What does that mean??

----------


## Fezz

SenorWes-

Welcome to Optiboard!!!!!!

Congrats on your passing! Don't worry about what it means! It means that you got Gusto! You stepped up-not aside, you took an interest, became educated, tested to prove your understanding, and are a much better person for it! Well done! Now, why don't you try to get some others in your area excited, motivated and interested as well? Become a *Mentor*, form study groups, get posting on Optiboard!!!!!


:D:cheers::D:cheers::D

----------


## GOS_Queen

> I just got my NCLE results today, I passed!! I scaled scored was an 81 but ranked "above standard" on all the sections. What does that mean??


 
Congratulations!  and welcome!

----------


## abocandy

Congratulations EVERYONE!!!

If its to be its up to me!! (you)

----------


## wolfman

I passed my ABO also. It is now on to the NCLE. I will probably take the exam in November.

----------


## Fezz

Congrats Wolfman!!

----------


## mjacob

I just passed my ABO!!:). Thanks Everyone for all your help. Now's the hard one.. NCLE.. I started studying but it seems to be going slow.. Anyone taking NCLE? or have taken it before? any advice will help. Planning to take Exam in May 08'.

----------


## Senorwes1

I just passed the NCLE in Nov. 2007.  On the test I took, there was NOT a lot of anatomy.  It focused more on situations.  <<For example, a patient is wearing a lens with a certain base curve (8.9) and complains that when he blinks the contact lens moves and his vision is blurry.  What is the solution?>>  There are 125 questions on the test and they give you 2 1/2 hours to take it.  It took me about 1 1/2 hrs. to finish and check over my answers.  I studied the Contact Lens Manual; Volume 1, and the Test Review for Contact Lens Technicians from the CLSA-  www.CLSA.info.  I also went online to quantumoptical.com and paid for the NCLE reviews but you can pass it with just the books.  Also, be familiar with the different staining patterns, "taco" test, and vertex compensation.  3/4 of the test deals with RGP's but there were some questions about soft lenses too.  Set time aside (about 30 minutes) each day to study and you'll do fine.  Take all the practice tests you can.  Good luck!

----------


## plculver

I also took the NOCE in November.  I scored a 93! 

I'm seriously considering looking for a new job, though.  I've worked in a Wal-Mart vision center for a little over a year now.  As far as advancement, and learning more about the field, there just isn't much I can do while working there.  We don't have a lab, and opticians have nothing to do with fitting contacts, so there just isn't much for opticians to do there beyond dispensing.

Pam

----------


## Senorwes1

You don't have to leave your current job to be a good optician.  Get involved with your Dr. and ask to sit in for some of the exams.  See if he'll let you fit some basic spherical cl's, then maybe torics, etc. and see how you do.  You can advance.  The more you learn, the more marketable (valuable) you become.  Is Colorado a licensed state?  If so, make it a goal to become licensed.  If not, join your state optician association.  Encourage your co-workers to get certified too.  Congratulations of your score.  That's pretty high!

----------


## plculver

> You don't have to leave your current job to be a good optician. Get involved with your Dr. and ask to sit in for some of the exams. See if he'll let you fit some basic spherical cl's, then maybe torics, etc. and see how you do. You can advance. The more you learn, the more marketable (valuable) you become. Is Colorado a licensed state? If so, make it a goal to become licensed. If not, join your state optician association. Encourage your co-workers to get certified too. Congratulations of your score. That's pretty high!


Thanks!

Beyond pretesting and filing, we're not allowed to do anything on the Dr's side.  My manager is NCLE certified, but Wal-Mart doesn't allow her to fit contacts.  Basically, her certification is useless.  

Of five employees there, including the manager, there are now three of us ABO certified, one of those is ABO/NCLE certified, and one is planning to take the test in May.  I'm not sure if the other one is or not.

----------


## SamiJo3

Anyone get the results for the November 2010 tests yet?

----------


## Subbieman

No Not yet i called and the lady on the other end said they were to be mailed out on Jan. 3rd which is fine and all but from what i understand you are supposed to be able to check the status online but mine still says pending exam completion????????? whats the point of checking online if you dont get any results until your paper comes in the mail anywho if anyone hears anything let us know thanks-----Jared;)

----------


## Wes

It's only updated on the website if you pass. If you don't pass, it continues to read "pending exam completion".

----------


## Senorwes1

According to ABO, the online system is down for system maintenance. And I also heard the same that the results would be mailed out on Jan 3. They really need to look into making the ABO & NCLE computerized, which will give immediate "unofficial" results.  It would make things so much easier for everybody.

----------


## duck fan

I have not gotten my score yet but my status updated on the website. I'm good for a few more years.

----------


## jclee4

I got a 69 on my test :-/. And you need a 70 to pass. This is my 3rd attempt. I lost my appetite today when i saw the results. Is there anyway to fight that...for just one point?

----------


## Wes

I had a co-worker who refused to study and she got a 69 two times in a row.  I have to tell you, and this is gonna hurt...
This is an easy test of basic opticianry competency.  If you can't pass it after three times, something's wrong.  Be it the training materials, study habits, or mentorship/training, or some combination of all of the preceeding...
What were you studying?  How much time did you put in?  Do you have a mentor?  Are you apprenticing?  Do you currently work in the optical field?

----------


## Mizikal

> I got a 69 on my test :-/. And you need a 70 to pass. This is my 3rd attempt. I lost my appetite today when i saw the results. Is there anyway to fight that...for just one point?



  What are you studying? Perhaps you need to find some practice tests to work on your test taking skills also.

----------


## jclee4

Iv been in the optical field about 3 yrs. I know this is my fault. It just hurts to watch everyone else pass and you keep failing. Me and my family don't have money like that. I'm just wondering if they've ever made an exception for just one point. That's all i ask :-/.

----------


## Wes

They're not going to make an exception.

----------


## gmc

> Iv been in the optical field about 3 yrs. I know this is my fault. It just hurts to watch everyone else pass and you keep failing. Me and my family don't have money like that. I'm just wondering if they've ever made an exception for just one point. That's all i ask :-/.


Wes is right, they're not going to make an exception.

You know the problem. If you want to advance in this field, do something about it.

If you are prepared, the test is a breeze. If you aren't, well you know the results.

Where are you in Florida? If you don't work with a competent optician that is willing to help, contact your local chapter of POF (Professional Opticians of Florida). They can probably help you find a mentor.

----------


## danialclarcke

According to the ABO, the online system is to maintain the system. I also heard the same as the results will be mailed on January 3. They really need to investigate the conduct of the ABO and NCLE team, which immediately unofficial results. Would make things much easier for everyone.

----------


## BTWEENUNI

I heard that May, 2011 results were supposed to have been mailed June 23/24th. Has anyone seen their results yet?

----------


## clunt22

> I heard that May, 2011 results were supposed to have been mailed June 23/24th. Has anyone seen their results yet?



I heard that several of them have been received. I have yet to receive mine.

----------


## Ashlee

I took the May 2011 ABO and got my results like 3 weeks ago.

----------

